

Thermoneystat is on Kickstarter - Control the money, not just the temperature - amitrao
http://www.thatmakesyoubetter.com

======
amitrao
It's a thermostat that lets you set a dollar budget for the energy you use to
heat and cool your home. But wait, there's more! It coordinates energy use
with other units to reduce your carbon footprint by reducing peaks in energy
demand. And, Thermoneystat alerts you if your system fails. This way you avoid
costly repairs if your water pipes freeze and burst causing flooding in your
home.

Here's the deal: thermostats on the market now are really primitive (even
"smart" ones). Using energy is expensive, and the side effects of generating
it are even more expensive.

We really need to be thinking directly about _how much_ energy we are using.
And about _when_ we are using it.

